

Show HN: Mata – Chrome extension that makes reading friendly for your eyes - wilbertliu
http://marvl.in/8hffdi

======
wilbertliu
Hello hackers! :)

I wanna share my side project, it's called Mata.

I love reading, it keeps me to be an open minded person. As usual, i read on
my spare time. I found that reading much articles makes my eyes 'hurt'.

That's why i created this extension. Please have it a try, and i would love to
know your feedback, and also whether you need to use this extension or not and
why.

Happy weekend!

------
drvortex
Where is the link to the extension ? All I see is a demo.

~~~
wilbertliu
Hello!

It's not live yet. Although i've finished the product and have been used it
for a while by myself, i wanted to know whether people really want to use it.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks! :)

~~~
drvortex
Erm. Hard to tell what I think of a piece of software when I haven't used it.
There's plenty of reader extensions, greasemonkey scrips and bookmarklets to
improve readability. What makes them better or worse is the implementation and
styles.

As they say, the proof is in the pudding.

